

Checking In Is the Least Popular Smartphone Activity - pham
http://mashable.com/2011/09/06/location-based-services-unpopular/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
jsavimbi
I've been around this LBS rodeo a couple of times and imho, it has more to do
with people in your circles not carting about your activities and you knowing
the futility of your check-in. There is a very quantifiable value derived from
checking in, and only then it must address at least one of the capital vices,
otherwise it's just cute, filler info that keep the heart beating.

Dens and Naveen have really ridden this horse into the ground and while I
appreciate them for trying, the truth is that their idea(s) don't scale across
social verticals.

